# Tapping VR6 Block for oil return



## dreadlocks (May 24, 2006)

I saw a post a long time ago with pictures on where to tap the block on the back side for a turbo oil return.. Ive been searching in vain for days, best I can find is some loose info on the front of the block for SC's
Anyone happen to have any pix of where they did it? thanks in advance


----------



## IN-FLT (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: Tapping VR6 Block for oil return (dreadlocks)*

watching... would like to know for future reference as well


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

why not use the oil pan?


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (dapucker1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dapucker1* »_why not use the oil pan?

If you tap the block, you can avoid clearance issues with the passenger side axle, you also have a drain that is always above the level of oil in the pan (which probably isn't extremely crucial, but..) and you never have to remove the oil return if/when you are removing the pan (also not a big deal). I was considering going this route when I had my motor out but didn't want to risk metal shavings from drilling/tapping since the bottom end was already reassembled.


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

makes sense... thanks lee http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dreadlocks (May 24, 2006)

the motor is being built with forged 83mm 8.5:1 pistons so there is no chance it'll ever go back to being NA.
I also need a new oil pan and I'd rather tap the block than weld a bung. I also have axle clearance issues if the car is lifted off the ground completely. This will also allow me to yank the motor without disconnecting oil return or yanking passenger axle out of hub.
As for oil shavings I figure if you use some compressed air followed by running some oil through it prior to putting the pan on it should be fine.. 
Worse case scenero I guess I can rip my old block completely apart and try to figure out a place to tap near the oil returns for the head


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (dreadlocks)*

If the motor is being bored and built, just drill and tap the block before they do the machine work so that any possible shavings would come out when they clean up the block after machining. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dreadlocks (May 24, 2006)

*Re: (leebro61)*

its already been assembled with the head and all..


----------



## IN-FLT (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: (dreadlocks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dreadlocks* »_its already been assembled with the head and all..









kinda the same situation i was in... didn't want to risk shavings in the block.. but would like to know a good location for future reference.
The primary reason i was looking was due to a lower ride height.. if i ever cracked an oilpan... say at h20 while the roads are being repaved... i would not have to source a bung and have it welded in in order to run again


----------



## kevhayward (Mar 13, 2007)

I'll try and upload pics somewhere but you drill it next to the bottom of the oil pump drive casting at the rear of the block.
Where it meets the bottom of the block and becomes flush, you drill about 1cm to the right of it. I used a -10 to NTP fitting. Start with a 23/32" drill and tap with a 1/2" pipe tap.
As already mentioned, this method is best, especially for GT turbos with low oil pressure.
Sump drain does work, so long as it's as high as possible, but that's not always doable because of the axle. Block drain has no restriction and clears axle by miles.


----------



## shortshiften (Mar 29, 2005)

the main reason to tap the block over the pan is because under hard acceleration all the oil moves to the back of the pan and into the return line causeing resistance to the returning oil..... and they say that this can cause premature turbo failure. 
not sure if its 100% true but i dont see y taping the block would hurt. i would deff have it drilled and taped before the block is machined, other than that i wouldnt trust any other method. i mean y take the chance after your just droped all this money on a T kit
later 
E


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (shortshiften)*

here ya go


----------



## dreadlocks (May 24, 2006)

Thank you very much!
Mirrored the images just incase for future searchers.. 
http://img182.imageshack.us/im...4.jpg
http://img155.imageshack.us/im...0.jpg
-Ryan


----------

